# What age?



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

At what age did you find your V most difficult to train/respond to training? Also include info like spayed or nutered, what age. Anything that may help prepare a new V owner for the inevitable


----------



## nicoledeez (Dec 20, 2010)

Right now Lexie is going through her teenage rebellious years (she just turned 1yr in August) and i'm hoping this isn't going to last forever. She's doing this thing where she doesn't listen and thinks she's the boss as well as complaining about EVERYTHINGGGG (whine whine whine whine). She's also fully intact as of now (still hasn't gone into her first heat! and we're waiting to get her fixed until after that happens). 

I've heard this gets better once they fully mature.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Holley is 16 months and is also going through the testing phase with us. She knows what we are asking of her, she just chooses not to listen. We have had to use the water bottle a little more than normal. We had her spayed at 6 months. I know there are a million different answers on this but for us, we felt it was the right choice. 
Good luck with you new pup. They are crazy but so worth it.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I would have to say from the time we got Sophie up to 6 months was the hardest for us. She literally was a puppy from **** ;D (good thing she can't read!) She was very, very naughty, wouldn't listen, ALWAYS up and running, chewing her crate and baby gate (no shoes or furniture though!), jumping and nipping, puppy growling and snapping (grew out of it!). We knew she was just an extremely energetic Vizsla puppy, and she still is a bit more energetic than most Vizslas, I'd say. But I don't think anyone could've ever prepared us for Sophie. We never gave in and never gave up and devoted most of our time to work on her, and she has become such a wonderful dog  I would say just be patient and don't expect too much right away; however, reinforce whatever you are teaching over and over again, even if it seems to be ignored by the little pup.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

We had a really tough time w/ puppy nipping as well from about 9-16 weeks maybe? She really hurt us with those puppy teeth when we let her (we tried various things, but ultimately coped with that by turning our backs or leaving the room until she settled down). Then the nipping disappeared altogether, as if it never happened (again, maybe around 16 weeks if memory serves). 

Anxious behavior worst from 8 months on (she was spayed at 8 months, but the anxiety started before the spay operation). She is 2 now, and we're still dealing with her anxiety, but now we at least feel we have ways of coping with most of the problem behaviors. It's a bit of a tradeoff, though, because the age at which she developed the worst problems with anxious behavior (including barking and charging strangers at times, as many have heard about) is also the age at which she became most responsive to learning /training and her affectionate personality solidified. So from 8 months on, it's been both good and bad. She's better now than she was at 1 year old, and I hear from others that it gets better between 2 and 3. Here's hoping...


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

nicoledeez said:


> Right now Lexie is going through her teenage rebellious years (she just turned 1yr in August) and I'm hoping this isn't going to last forever. She's doing this thing where she doesn't listen and thinks she's the boss as well as complaining about EVERYTHINGGGG (whine whine whine whine). She's also fully intact as of now (still hasn't gone into her first heat! and we're waiting to get her fixed until after that happens).
> 
> I've heard this gets better once they fully mature.


Copper just got through that stage (now 1.5 yrs old). He is an extremely well behaved dog now. ;D I would continually reinforce every command and don't give it if your not going to reinforce it. Keep her busy running and hunting and she will be a happy content doggy.


----------



## nicoledeez (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks, Linescreamer. That definitely makes me feel better. Sometimes I think this is going to last forever! haha


----------

